# whats the difference between a crack head and a smack head



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

also which category does chasing the dragon fall into ie smoking heroin ,is it deemed worse than snorting coke thanks


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 15, 2016)

Heroin carries all the social stigma, much more than coke. However crack and H users tend to have a large cross over with people doing both. Brandy and Whisky, 10 and 10 men etc. It's all towards the end of the addiction spectrum and both will royally f**k your life up and take you to hell once they get hold. Source - recovered IV junkie. Never saw the appeal in crack, I always wanted to switch off not up.

Chasing dragon is smoking H off foil. Your chasing the run as you burn it, if you do it 'right.'


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

The cost of their junk. ..


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Crack heads smoke crack, smack heads take heroin. And they're all scummy thieving cvnts.


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 15, 2016)

EpicSquats said:


> Crack heads smoke crack, smack heads take heroin. And they're all scummy thieving cvnts.


 Not all mate. Ive never stole anything in my life, including when I was using. There are a lot more 'functional' opiate addicts out there than you'll ever know.

But yeah, once people are in deep and have zero support or way out yeah you get some real fu**ing lowlife. Desperation a lot of that tho. It's a huge fu**ing hole to get out that takes a lifetime of vigilenece to stay out. Whilst sick as a dog at the start too. Or take another hit and forget about it all till tomorrow. It's a brutal merry go round.

I feel at the root of all life-f**ked addiction are mental health issues and its fu**ing sad.Such a stigma and its a life long label in my experience. These are not excuses for peoples actions but they are reasons.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Smack heads are much more addicted physically and mentally than crack heads as crack addiction is all in the head where as opiate addiction most certainly isn't they are very much mentally as well as physically hooked


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

anal


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Benjamin said:


> Heroin carries all the social stigma, much more than coke. However crack and H users tend to have a large cross over with people doing both. Brandy and Whisky, 10 and 10 men etc. It's all towards the end of the addiction spectrum and both will royally f**k your life up and take you to hell once they get hold. Source - recovered IV junkie. Never saw the appeal in crack, I always wanted to switch off not up.
> 
> *Chasing dragon is smoking H off foil*. Your chasing the run as you burn it, if you do it 'right.'


 sorry if ime a bit slow but i will get there in my own way  is this classed as a smack or crack also i believe there are two types a white and a brown rock this person wont touch brown ,do you no what the difference is ?


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

vetran said:


> this person wont touch brown


 He obviously a racist aswell as a smack head


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 15, 2016)

vetran said:


> sorry if ime a bit slow but i will get there in my own way  is this classed as a smack or crack also i believe there are two types a white and a brown rock this person wont touch brown ,do you no what the difference is ?


 Chasing the dragon off foil is traditionally heroin / smack. Heroin == smack. You could smoke crack off foil but it's a waste as it burns quick where decent heroin will run down the foil slowly smoking. Hence crack pipes instead of foil.

Crack is rock yeah, usually white. Most heroin in the UK is #3 and brownish. #4 heroin, the real deal, can be white or yellowish-brown though but not many people can get hold of that unless ordering off the darknet. #4 was my downfall that led to scoring #3 on the street.

Clear as mud? Haha. But yeah in most cases crack is a white rock and heroin a brown powder. You'll get both in wraps in the UK usually off the same dealer. Crack heads are usually partial to a bit of H tho. It's powdered coke users who will turn their nose up at junkies.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Benjamin said:


> Chasing the dragon off foil is traditionally heroin / smack. You could smoke crack off foil but it's a waste as it burns quick where decent heroin will run down the foil slowly smoking. Hence crack pipes instead of foil.
> 
> Crack is rock yeah, usually white. Most heroin in the UK is #3 and brownish. #4 heroin, the real deal, can be white or yellowish-brown though but not many people can get hold of that unless ordering off the darknet. #4 was my downfall that led to scoring #3 on the street.
> 
> Clear as mud? Haha. But yeah in most cases crack is a white rock and heroin a brown powder. You'll get both in wraps in the UK usually off the same dealer. Crack heads are usually partial to a bit of H tho. It's powdered coke users who will turn their nose up at junkies.


 Or most ppl who have a crack habit will start using gear for the harsh come down as you'll know mate. So it's a pretty vicious downward spiral for ppl who end up on the rocky road. Imo 90% of crack heads have a least a small smack habit. As you pointed out the do seem to go hand in hand


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Benjamin said:


> *Not all mate. Ive never stole anything in my life*, including when I was using. There are a lot more 'functional' opiate addicts out there than you'll ever know.
> 
> But yeah, once people are in deep and have zero support or way out yeah you get some real fu**ing lowlife. Desperation a lot of that tho. It's a huge fu**ing hole to get out that takes a lifetime of vigilenece to stay out. Whilst sick as a dog at the start too. Or take another hit and forget about it all till tomorrow. It's a brutal merry go round.
> 
> I feel at the root of all life-f**ked addiction are mental health issues and its fu**ing sad.Such a stigma and its a life long label in my experience. These are not excuses for peoples actions but they are reasons.


 i sort of agree with you on this. the person i no will smoke a bit of white to get a big buzz and i much prefer thier company than some one that gets p*ssed on booze they are just so annoying if you can get where ime coming from


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 15, 2016)

anaboliclove said:


> Or most ppl who have a crack habit will start using gear for the harsh come down as you'll know mate. So it's a pretty vicious downward spiral for ppl who end up on the rocky road. Imo 90% of crack heads have a least a small smack habit. As you pointed out the do seem to go hand in hand


 Yeah I suppose I missed this step of users so not much experience there. Those who start just on crack. I used H solo only ordering off darknet till my habbit forced me to get connects through the homeless. And they were all so far gone into both yo-yo-ing all day.


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 15, 2016)

vetran said:


> i sort of agree with you on this. the person i no will smoke a bit of white to get a big buzz and i much prefer thier company than some one that gets p*ssed on booze they are just so annoying if you can get where ime coming from


 I do. And if your mate can keep it to the odd smoke of white every now and then, then more power to him. Not many can long term though.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Crack and smack are 2 completely different drugs and if you are a crackhead you take crack cocain which I basically a modified version of cociane. Smack is herion an opiate with comes from the poppy plant. A Smackhead takes herion. A crackhead takes crack. But ime they tend not to be to fussy and will take whatever they can get . If you start on crack you will more than likely end up taking Smack just to bring you down and get some sleep. Most of them start the day with 2 whites and finish with 2 browns


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

Smack head, smack user.

Crack head, crack user.

You've had a sheltered life.


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

anaboliclove said:


> Smack heads are much more addicted physically and mentally than crack heads as crack addiction is all in the head where as opiate addiction most certainly isn't they are very much mentally as well as physically hooked


 Crack is just as addictive mate. Withdrawing from crack is foul. The "cluck" for crack is far more intense than the cluck for opiates.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Benjamin said:


> *I do. And if your mate can keep it to the odd smoke of white every now and then, then more power to him. Not many can long term though.*


 he has a rock every monday and a friday and has script subutex in between so obviously he has an addiction but with the help of the subutex its only costing him 20 quid a week so at least he has acknowleged his problem and sort help he has been an addict for 30 years and is a dentist but as someone stated above there not all scummy thieving c*nts


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

TREACLE said:


> Crack is just as addictive mate. Withdrawing from crack is foul. The "cluck" for crack is far more intense than the cluck for opiates.


 That's a ridiculous statement imo mate! and anyone who is unfortunate enough to have 1st hand experience will agree


----------



## oldfella (May 10, 2016)

anaboliclove said:


> That's a ridiculous statement imo mate! and anyone who is unfortunate enough to have 1st hand experience will agree


 As one who had first hand experience, although clean of drugs and alcohol for nearly 16 years, getting off the brown was much much worse although crack played havoc with my head on a big scale, the gear was a physical nightmare!

on the flip side, the worst thing for me to come off was the benzos, especially diazepam, that s**t took forever to come off !

took me a 6 month stint in resi rehab to finally kick it.

subutex is a new one as it wasn't about when I quit it was all DF118 and methadone but isn't it for getting off smack so I imagine your pal has dabbled.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

oldfella said:


> As one who had first hand experience, although clean of drugs and alcohol for nearly 16 years, getting off the brown was much much worse although crack played havoc with my head on a big scale, the gear was a physical nightmare!
> 
> on the flip side, the worst thing for me to come off was the benzos, especially diazepam, that s**t took forever to come off !
> 
> ...


 My key worker told me benzoes are an absolute nightmare to withdraw from there's a risk of fatal seizures and a whole array of dangerous nasty symptoms he said it alters you brain chemistry quite drastically, something to do with GABA or something not to mention extreme insomnia. Well done for getting your life back on track mate not many of us can as I see all to often :thumbup1:

Methadone then onto subutex (burenorphine) is what I eventually came off in the end I'm told it's a lot easier than methadone to come off but fcuk me it didn't feel that way to me lol df118 that's a blast from the past hearing that said. I think they are a discontinued med now


----------



## Dan71 (Nov 26, 2015)

oldfella said:


> As one who had first hand experience, although clean of drugs and alcohol for nearly 16 years, getting off the brown was much much worse although crack played havoc with my head on a big scale, the gear was a physical nightmare!
> 
> on the flip side, the worst thing for me to come off was the benzos, especially diazepam, that s**t took forever to come off !
> 
> ...


 Subutex is usually given to finish an addiction,smack to methadone then when you get down to under 30 ml of methadone a day you can swap over to Subutex, methadone is awful to quit,sticks in your body for ages,but subutex is very quick to leave,but dont understand the op saying he knows a dentist on it as its something that has no real effect to be on,but i do remember another heroin post he put on


----------



## oldfella (May 10, 2016)

anaboliclove said:


> My key worker told me benzoes are an absolute nightmare to withdraw from there's a risk of fatal seizures and a whole array of dangerous nasty symptoms he said it alters you brain chemistry quite drastically, something to do with GABA or something not to mention extreme insomnia. Well done for getting your life back on track mate not many of us can as I see all to often :thumbup1:
> 
> Methadone then onto subutex (burenorphine) is what I eventually came off in the end I'm told it's a lot easier than methadone to come off but fcuk me it didn't feel that way to me lol df118 that's a blast from the past hearing that said. I think they are a discontinued med now


 Your key worker is bang on, it just dragged on and on, thankfully i git funded for detox and rehab as there was no way i could do it in the "community" which they were trying to put me forward for.

Thanks and likewise to you too 

Methadone was pure nasty for me! I remember long before i got into stronger drugs and was just an E Head raver, getting talked into buying a few bottles of Meth to help with the come down....cue me drinking about 120ml, pretty much going into a comatose state with my head on a radiator for over 8 hours.....when i came round i literaly peeled my head off the radiator leaving part of my scalp behind, but when the effects wore off, well i havent experienced pain like it since!

I still have a bald patch and a large ridge dent in my skull ! You think i would have learned my lesson..............


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

oldfella said:


> As one who had first hand experience, although clean of drugs and alcohol for nearly 16 years, getting off the brown was much much worse although crack played havoc with my head on a big scale, the gear was a physical nightmare!
> 
> on the flip side, the worst thing for me to come off was the benzos, especially diazepam, that s**t took forever to come off !
> 
> ...


 I've withdrawn from heavy benzo use twice and it was absolutely horrific. The most intense, unrelenting sense of fear and anxiety for 6 months solid before it slowly started disappearing. The first time I had seizures. Second time I didn't but the mental effects were similar. It was hard to breathe. Went from a box a day (280mg) cold turkey.


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

anaboliclove said:


> That's a ridiculous statement imo mate! and anyone who is unfortunate enough to have 1st hand experience will agree


 The physical withdrawals are worse for opiates but in terms of how addictive a substance is crack and H are in the same ballpark. The cluck for crack is stronger than brown too. The withdrawals from benzo's make H and crack withdrawal look like a walk in the park (if benzo use was extreme).


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

TREACLE said:


> The physical withdrawals are worse for opiates but in terms of how addictive a substance is crack and H are in the same ballpark. The cluck for crack is stronger than brown too. The withdrawals from benzo's make H and crack withdrawal look like a walk in the park (if benzo use was extreme).


 I defo heard that said about benzo withdrawal making opiate withdrawal seem tame.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

oldfella said:


> Your key worker is bang on, it just dragged on and on, thankfully i git funded for detox and rehab as there was no way i could do it in the "community" which they were trying to put me forward for.
> 
> Thanks and likewise to you too
> 
> ...


 Mate that's exactly how I started, on come downs from Es, if I tried it when I was just normal it made me sick and I didn't like it but slowly but surly I started dabbling with it on its own and well we all know what happens next...


----------



## oldfella (May 10, 2016)

TREACLE said:


> I've withdrawn from heavy benzo use twice and it was absolutely horrific. The most intense, unrelenting sense of fear and anxiety for 6 months solid before it slowly started disappearing. The first time I had seizures. Second time I didn't but the mental effects were similar. It was has to breathe. Went from a box a day (280mg) cold turkey.


 I liked this post but dont actually like it! Sounds a nightmare, i probably had similar levels of use but no way could i have coped cold turkey, like i said i went in detox and they reduced dosage (although fairly aggressively) and used weaker sleepers called zimovane (zopiclone i think) to help with insomnia although they messed up my taste buds for weeks !

Diazepam are hardcore and def not to be taken lightly for sure, i used to hammer the 20 ml egg Temazepam too but never got so messed up when i didnt have them.


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

anaboliclove said:


> I defo heard that said about benzo withdrawal making opiate withdrawal seem tame.


 It's mental torture. After about 3 months of it I was sure I was going to lose my mind. Been off everything for a good while now and apart from a small blip life has been infinitely better. I try to warn people about benzo's whenever I can. Most people don't know how potent they are. Little life wreckers. Plus your inhibitions are basically gone, which meant I would use other drugs more heavily and they 100% definitely cause intense rage when mixed with other things. So dangerous.


----------



## Dan71 (Nov 26, 2015)

I started on E's in 88,in 89 went to india for 7 years got hooked on white heroin,came back was fixing brown , then was getting a private script for methadone amps 6 x50 mg aday with 20 dexidrine every day spent a total of 20 yrs like this until I got an infection in my heart ,sepsis, kidney failure and spent 14 weeks in intensive care, now been clean for 7 years next month, dont drink , smoke nothing but some test as at 45 yrs and that lifestyle mine was f##ked


----------



## Strandman36 (Feb 20, 2016)

anaboliclove said:


> anaboliclove said:
> 
> 
> > I defo heard that said about benzo withdrawal making opiate withdrawal seem tame.
> ...


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

oldfella said:


> I liked this post but dont actually like it! Sounds a nightmare, i probably had similar levels of use but no way could i have coped cold turkey, like i said i went in detox and they reduced dosage (although fairly aggressively) and used weaker sleepers called zimovane (zopiclone i think) to help with insomnia although they messed up my taste buds for weeks !
> 
> Diazepam are hardcore and def not to be taken lightly for sure, i used to hammer the 20 ml egg Temazepam too but never got so messed up when i didnt have them.


 It was mate. I should have done a residential, with a lowering dosage programme. The first time I was held in prison on remand and withdrawals hit me just when I was coming out (about two days after), the second time I had a near death experience and had to hide away till things blew over (hoping they would). Once the withdrawal started I was basically unable to seek help because the mental effects were so strong that I couldn't speak properly, was finding it difficult to breathe and was consumed by intense fear, paranoia and anxiety. Took me a long while before I was able to leave the house.

The trouble with Diaz is that it stays in your system for ages and it (and its metabolites) are stored in your fat around the body, prolonging the withdrawal. Temazi's never really did it for me. Moggies (nitrazepam), blues (valium) and Xanax (alprazolam) I used. My tolerance was stupid hence the mega dosing. If I know now what I knew then!! Saying that you can't quit until you're ready.

Glad to hear you're on track now mate! It's no life is it.


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

Dan71 said:


> I started on E's in 88,in 89 went to india for 7 years got hooked on white heroin,came back was fixing brown , then was getting a private script for methadone amps 6 x50 mg aday with 20 dexidrine every day spent a total of 20 yrs like this until I got an infection in my heart ,sepsis, kidney failure and spent 14 weeks in intensive care, now been clean for 7 years next month, dont drink , smoke nothing but some test as at 45 yrs and that lifestyle mine was f##ked


 Well done mate! Massive achievement!


----------



## oldfella (May 10, 2016)

TREACLE said:


> It was mate. I should have done a residential, with a lowering dosage programme. The first time I was held in prison on remand and withdrawals hit me just when I was coming out (about two days after), the second time I had a near death experience and had to hide away till things blew over (hoping they would). Once the withdrawal started I was basically unable to seek help because the mental effects were so strong that I couldn't speak properly, was finding it difficult to breathe and was consumed by intense fear, paranoia and anxiety. Took me a long while before I was able to leave the house.
> 
> The trouble with Diaz is that it stays in your system for ages and it (and its metabolites) are stored in your fat around the body, prolonging the withdrawal. Temazi's never really did it for me. Moggies (nitrazepam), blues (valium) and Xanax (alprazolam) I used. My tolerance was stupid hence the mega dosing. If I know now what I knew then!! Saying that you can't quit until you're ready.
> 
> Glad to hear you're on track now mate! It's no life is it.


 You are damn right, no kind of life just existence. Yeah the anxiety and fear was a major one for me. Funnily enough i am a week into a preworkout break at the moment as prolonged use of them has started to give me slight anxiety so time for a break. I never suffered from anxiety prior to drug use so it definitely caused it long term, albeit at a low level and only occasional thankfully.

Can i ask, do you use PEDS? If so, do you find any issues with dependance like with drugs? I know they are not mood altering in the same way as drugs but i hear things like Tren and Eq can give anxiety etc


----------



## Dan71 (Nov 26, 2015)

TREACLE said:


> Well done mate! Massive achievement!


 Thanks,funny when your stuck in addiction you see no way out,thought i would die an addict,now i couldnt think of anything worse then that waking up each day desparate for a fix,


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

TREACLE said:


> It's mental torture. After about 3 months of it I was sure I was going to lose my mind. Been off everything for a good while now and apart from a small blip life has been infinitely better. I try to warn people about benzo's whenever I can. Most people don't know how potent they are. Little life wreckers. Plus your inhibitions are basically gone, which meant I would use other drugs more heavily and they 100% definitely cause intense rage when mixed with other things. So dangerous.


 Yea even though I've never had habit off them I try to warn ppl who underestimate them and how the eventually get a firm grip of you. It's scary how many ppl think there safe to use for extended periods. And well done for turning things around mate I respect anyone who has been able too


----------



## Strandman36 (Feb 20, 2016)

anaboliclove said:


> Yea even though I've never had habit off them I try to warn ppl who underestimate them and how the eventually get a firm grip of you. It's scary how many ppl think there safe to use for extended periods. And well done for turning things around mate I respect anyone who has been able too


 Never thought I'd ever write this in public but here goes, I started to take H for pain relief after getting hooked on prescription painkiller's after being shot in 2010, if I knew then what I know now I'd have never touched it (hindsight is a great thing) but anyway I'm so glad to say that I've been off it a year now and have got my life in order and glad to say I've my kids and family back, you don't care about no one when your hooked, big respect to anyone who beats the habit and stays clean!

I hope I don't regret writing this, time will tell!


----------



## oldfella (May 10, 2016)

Strandman36 said:


> Never thought I'd ever write this in public but here goes, I started to take H for pain relief after getting hooked on prescription painkiller's after being shot in 2010, if I knew then what I know now I'd have never touched it (hindsight is a great thing) but anyway I'm so glad to say that I've been off it a year now and have got my life in order and glad to say I've my kids and family back, you don't care about no one when your hooked, big respect to anyone who beats the habit and stays clean!
> 
> I hope I don't regret writing this, time will tell!


 Great to hear and respect from me, dont forget the dark times, the memories will keep you strong (IMO of course)


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Strandman36 said:


> Never thought I'd ever write this in public but here goes, I started to take H for pain relief after getting hooked on prescription painkiller's after being shot in 2010, if I knew then what I know now I'd have never touched it (hindsight is a great thing) but anyway I'm so glad to say that I've been off it a year now and have got my life in order and glad to say I've my kids and family back, you don't care about no one when your hooked, big respect to anyone who beats the habit and stays clean!
> 
> I hope I don't regret writing this, time will tell!


 There's fcuk all to regret or be ashamed about writing that mate. All the best and more power to ya :thumbup1:


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Benjamin said:


> Yeah I suppose I missed this step of users so not much experience there. Those who start just on crack. I used H solo only ordering off darknet till my habbit forced me to get connects through the homeless. And they were all so far gone into both yo-yo-ing all day.


 Yep, that's what I did, I had been addicted to morphine, DHC, fentanyl and tramadol all at the same time (thanks NHS!)

gave that up, roughed it for about a week then was fine. I never really enjoyed any of the opiates but thought hmmm I may try some #4 see what it's like.

i had to restrict myself to buying .25g bags though! Don't bother at all now, they're just not my thing


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

FFS... I could taste them both now.... 5 years clean and will keep it that way....


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

I got addicted to tramadol once was only on for a month but coming off them was a nightmare couldn't sleep sweating being sick had the shits couldn't eat dizziness just was a horrid week


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

never-say-never said:


> FFS... I could taste them both now.... 5 years clean and will keep it that way....


 Opies don't do it for me, but watching that rock melt as you held the lighter off it, that feeling when you exhale..... Ahhh man! Ain't had crack for years, mainly do crystal meth nowadays. I begrudge spending £20 on like 20-30 mins when £20 of meth has me wired all weekend plus I save a fortune as I don't eat for 3 days lol


----------



## Strandman36 (Feb 20, 2016)

oldfella said:


> Great to hear and respect from me, dont forget the dark times, the memories will keep you strong (IMO of course)


 Hell is the only way to describe it and I never want to go back near it!



anaboliclove said:


> There's fcuk all to regret or be ashamed about writing that mate. All the best and more power to ya :thumbup1:


 Thanks anaboliclove much appreciated!


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Opies don't do it for me, but watching that rock melt as you held the lighter off it, that feeling when you exhale..... Ahhh man! Ain't had crack for years, mainly do crystal meth nowadays. I begrudge spending £20 on like 20-30 mins when £20 of meth has me wired all weekend plus I save a fortune as I don't eat for 3 days lol


 Lmao thinks of money you've saved

How often do you do meth isn't that really bad for your teeth?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

bottleneck25 said:


> Lmao thinks of money you've saved
> 
> How often do you do meth isn't that really bad for your teeth?


 It depends wether I'm working or not and what I've got on etc I just binge on it, I'll have a session here and there but that might be 4-5 days non stop.

meth mouth, I looked into this extensively as I couldn't see how it could do the damage and from what I can find, it's just drug users poor oral hygiene that causes it. I'm quite lucky I'm 29 and have pretty much a Hollywood smile! Bur I'm always brushing my teeth, when I'm on a session your mouth does get a bit minging, but I just go give em a scrub and feel minty fresh again


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

oldfella said:


> You are damn right, no kind of life just existence. Yeah the anxiety and fear was a major one for me. Funnily enough i am a week into a preworkout break at the moment as prolonged use of them has started to give me slight anxiety so time for a break. I never suffered from anxiety prior to drug use so it definitely caused it long term, albeit at a low level and only occasional thankfully.
> 
> Can i ask, do you use PEDS? If so, do you find any issues with dependance like with drugs? I know they are not mood altering in the same way as drugs but i hear things like Tren and Eq can give anxiety etc


 Yes mate I do. Have to be careful with Tren. 400mg of good Tren a week is plenty for me. I'm on anti-depressants and they really do help keep my mood stable. I feel great on good test (cido usually). I do get paranoid on Tren amongst other things but I'm very mindful about the fact that it is the gear, so I do alright. How about yourself?


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

anaboliclove said:


> Yea even though I've never had habit off them I try to warn ppl who underestimate them and how the eventually get a firm grip of you. It's scary how many ppl think there safe to use for extended periods. And well done for turning things around mate I respect anyone who has been able too


 Cheers buddy.


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

Strandman36 said:


> Never thought I'd ever write this in public but here goes, I started to take H for pain relief after getting hooked on prescription painkiller's after being shot in 2010, if I knew then what I know now I'd have never touched it (hindsight is a great thing) but anyway I'm so glad to say that I've been off it a year now and have got my life in order and glad to say I've my kids and family back, you don't care about no one when your hooked, big respect to anyone who beats the habit and stays clean!
> 
> I hope I don't regret writing this, time will tell!


 Nothing to worry about mate. It takes balls to admit your addiction when there is so much stigma and persecution from the uninformed. Addiction strikes people from ALL walks of life. It is a very easy and slippery slope to slide down and climbing back up said slide takes MASSIVE determination and mental strength that not everyone has unfortunately.


----------



## Strandman36 (Feb 20, 2016)

TREACLE said:


> Nothing to worry about mate. It takes balls to admit your addiction when there is so much stigma and persecution from th in informed. Addiction strikes people from ALL walks of life. It is a very easy and slippery slope to slide down and climbing back up said slide takes MASSIVE determination and mental strength that not everyone has unfortunately.


 It was the biggest fight off my life to get of it, especially on my own I never told my family on till the end and they didn't believe me, that's how well I hid it from everyone but it was a massive weight of my shoulders when I did tell them and it was the start of the road to recovery.


----------



## oldfella (May 10, 2016)

TREACLE said:


> Yes mate I do. Have to be careful with Tren. 400mg of good Tren a week is plenty for me. I'm on anti-depressants and they really do help keep my mood stable. I feel great on good test (cido usually). I do get paranoid on Tren amongst other things but I'm very mindful about the fact that it is the gear, so I do alright. How about yourself?


 Well i have done a couple of test only cycles a couple of years ago and more recently dabbled with prohormones. I did feel a bit depressed coming off the second cycle of test but felt great on it!

I am due to start another cycle in the next month or so once i get my BF down to teh level i want butu opted for test and anavar as i really wanted to steer clear of any of the related problems that come with tren or equi.

I have researched nootropics and herbs to help with anxiety and am taking a product called KSM 66 (ahwaghanda) and rhodiola and funnily enough it does calm me !


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 15, 2016)

anaboliclove said:


> There's fcuk all to regret or be ashamed about writing that mate. All the best and more power to ya :thumbup1:


 100% agreed. Good work @Strandman36 No shame at all.

Way I look at is it forced me to sort myself out properly so in an odd way I'm quite greatful for the experience. I'm more centered and at peace now than I ever have been.


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 15, 2016)

never-say-never said:


> FFS... I could taste them both now.... 5 years clean and will keep it that way....


 Haha. I had the same thing last night in this thread. Point of recognition tho. We both clocked our mind doing it 10000 choices before scoring again. That's where the power over it is, early recognition. "Yeah, that would be lovely for 2 hours but then what you dickhead? Remember what happens when you do that"


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 15, 2016)

Dan71 said:


> I started on E's in 88,in 89 went to india for 7 years got hooked on white heroin,came back was fixing brown , then was getting a private script for methadone amps 6 x50 mg aday with 20 dexidrine every day spent a total of 20 yrs like this until I got an infection in my heart ,sepsis, kidney failure and spent 14 weeks in intensive care, now been clean for 7 years next month, dont drink , smoke nothing but some test as at 45 yrs and that lifestyle mine was f##ked


 Your a fu**ing boss mate. That's a hardcore habbit to kick.


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

Benjamin said:


> Haha. I had the same thing last night in this thread. Point of recognition tho. We both clocked our mind doing it 10000 choices before scoring again. That's where the power over it is, early recognition. "Yeah, that would be lovely for 2 hours but then what you dickhead? Remember what happens when you do that"


 Euphoric recall! It's a bastard and I still regularly get it.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Both rancid drugs, Lost 2 brother to drugs.

1st brother died with i was a child "Experimenting" and went wrong

2nd brother in teen years due to heroin OD, Been in rehab but on reliese back to the same old same with no support and was dead a few weeks later, Pretty sure he was killed myself as the cvnts who he did the drugs with robbed all his stuff "Brother had money and nice stuff" so prob feed there habit for the next 6 months


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

never-say-never said:


> FFS... I could taste them both now.... 5 years clean and will keep it that way....


 Lol. Crack tastes good but I don't miss the off fish taste of gear lol


----------



## Strandman36 (Feb 20, 2016)

Benjamin said:


> 100% agreed. Good work @Strandman36 No shame at all.
> 
> Way I look at is it forced me to sort myself out properly so in an odd way I'm quite greatful for the experience. I'm more centered and at peace now than I ever have been.


 It was a big learning curve for me, I used to say ( It's all part of growing up) probably to make myself feel better because I was just getting deeper into it, but what a hell of a way to learn about life lol


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

I can't believe how many H and C users are here on this forum!!!

I'm soooo fu**ing glad I pulled myself away from that kind of life style!!!


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

Benjamin said:


> Haha. I had the same thing last night in this thread. Point of recognition tho. We both clocked our mind doing it 10000 choices before scoring again. That's where the power over it is, early recognition. "Yeah, that would be lovely for 2 hours but then what you dickhead? Remember what happens when you do that"


 The way I see it, i will always be an addict... so I have to always pull myself back from any situation that could trigger me doing that shite again!!

keep up the good work mate...


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> Lol. Crack tastes good but I don't miss the off fish taste of gear lol


 lol, smells and tasts horrible....


----------



## Dan71 (Nov 26, 2015)

never-say-never said:


> lol, smells and tasts horrible....


 White heroin doesnt,brown taste is similar to opium which is foul, white heroin is completely different,havent done it since i was in india 20 yrs ago,but still can taste it


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Dan71 said:


> White heroin doesnt,brown taste is similar to opium which is foul, white heroin is completely different,havent done it since i was in india 20 yrs ago,but still can taste it


 What so purer heroin doesn't have that pungent fishy smell and taste to it then?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Crack was best drug I have ever done, Heroin the worst (lay on bed in foetal position for a while). I did crack about 3 times and H once. Just wanted to try them.

I always wanted to try PCP but could never get my hands on it. Think I'd swerve it now.


----------



## Dan71 (Nov 26, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> What so purer heroin doesn't have that pungent fishy smell and taste to it then?


 From what i remember brown is the first stages of opium to heroin,its then refined cleaned so many times to become white,you can only sniff or inject white,if you put it on foil it would just burn away in a few seconds, i used to sniff it and loved the taste of it at back of throat,luckily you never see white here otherwise my 7 years clean would be severely tested


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Really interesting reading some inner thoughts of ex users. My first cousin, died only a few years ago after recovering from a Heroin habit. THat he kicked many times, but kept going 'back'. He stopped doing petty crimes and worked but still was addicted. The last time he came off, he had severe mental issues, that he just couldn't kick off, died from a heart attack.

The pain\misery the habit causes unbearable for everyone around, seen it first hand........

So heart breaking seeing it over number of years.

WEll done guys from recvoveing and keeping clean, full respect.


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

Dan71 said:


> From what i remember brown is the first stages of opium to heroin,its then refined cleaned so many times to become white,you can only sniff or inject white,if you put it on foil it would just burn away in a few seconds, i used to sniff it and loved the taste of it at back of throat,luckily you never see white here otherwise my 7 years clean would be severely tested


 Opium smell is lovely.. nothing like H (Brown ones)...


----------



## oldfella (May 10, 2016)

Before i started on a pin i used to literally throw up or at least retch after every line i ran, always had to have a *** or spliff on the go to minimise the gag reflex when smoking the brown.

never had this problem with the needle but thats when it went rapidly downhill for me


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Dan71 said:


> From what i remember brown is the first stages of opium to heroin,its then refined cleaned so many times to become white,you can only sniff or inject white,if you put it on foil it would just burn away in a few seconds, i used to sniff it and loved the taste of it at back of throat,luckily you never see white here otherwise my 7 years clean would be severely tested


 The street heroin we see in Britain is bashed to death with anything from paracetamol to brick dust and extremely low grade I know that much lol my key worker used to tell me the average purity of street smack is 3-7% and they know as the get info from government agencies and the police, they get warned in advance if any seizures of drugs have been made where the purity is over 10% so they can warn ppl that overdose is more of a risk but that just gets heroin addicts exited and hell bent on finding it lol


----------



## Dan71 (Nov 26, 2015)

never-say-never said:


> Opium smell is lovely.. nothing like H (Brown ones)...


 I hated the smell and taste of opium,found it a horrible mess to try and swallow, would gag and retch, would always put in paper and stick up arse,it then dissolved into the muscles up there


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

oldfella said:


> Before i started on a pin i used to literally throw up or at least retch after every line i ran, always had to have a *** or spliff on the go to minimise the gag reflex when smoking the brown.
> 
> never had this problem with the needle but thats when it went rapidly downhill for me


 lol true about the *** on the go to mask the taste although I got used to it as when your rough as fcuk rattling that foul taste is a god send as you've got your fix lol


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Dan71 said:


> I hated the smell and taste of opium,found it a horrible mess to try and swallow, would gag and retch, would always put in paper and stick up arse,it then dissolved into the muscles up there


 Absorb through the membrane and into small blood vessels. Yea I wouldn't fancy that


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Well done to everyone who got themselves off it and changing they're lifestyle, I can only imagine how hard it would be

massive respect!


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

Dan71 said:


> I hated the smell and taste of opium,found it a horrible mess to try and swallow, would gag and retch, would always put in paper and stick up arse,it then dissolved into the muscles up there


 don't eat it... smoke it...

EDIT: NOOO... Not advising to go back on that shite.. just saying, eating it is not good unless you disolve it in a tea with lots of NABAT (look that word up) 

otherwise smoking it is the way to go...


----------



## Dan71 (Nov 26, 2015)

never-say-never said:


> don't eat it... smoke it...


 You couldnt smoke it what i was getting,it wasnt long out of poppy and was a gooey,tar,wouldnt smoke,i think something is done to it first to make it smokeable,maybe drying it,not sure,didnt use lots,i was more interested in white h


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

Dan71 said:


> You couldnt smoke it what i was getting,it wasnt long out of poppy and was a gooey,tar,wouldnt smoke,i think something is done to it first to make it smokeable,maybe drying it,not sure,didnt use lots,i was more interested in white h


 that's called 'SHIREH' and you can smoke it...

This is how you smoke it:


----------



## Dan71 (Nov 26, 2015)

never-say-never said:


> that's called 'SHIREH' and you can smoke it...
> 
> This is how you smoke it:


 Right too late for me now  ,i always found opium monged me out to much,it was comatose for hours,where as a line of white you could still function


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

Dan71 said:


> Right too late for me now  ,i always found opium monged me out to much,it was comatose for hours,where as a line of white you could still function


 i was the opposite. a line of white would knock me out for good...


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

My mate would eat raw poppy pods! Eventually he progressed onto poppy head smoothies! Just poppies and lager blended up..... Awful!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Where I used to live, there were several licenced farmers for poppies.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

This is a crack fox

View attachment IMG_2821.JPG


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

the difference between a smack head and crack head is about 2 lb in wieght and a couple of teeth more in favour of the crack head..oh and possibly an extra rank smell also

thats not funny i know to be honest i agree with what benjamin said on first page


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

i think you would be suprised at how many normally functioning opiate addicts there are including some famous bodybuilders, i know a couple of guys that are full on bodybuilders that use including one who owns a successful business his own home and leads a normal life so what he spends his own money on and the fact thats his poison rather than drink or weed who are we to judge? the scum that rob your granny though should be euthanased

in my view it's about the decisions you make and what you do about your drug of choice issues that make you a wrong un or not


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

is chasing the dragon proper addictive ,if say you tried it once would it have a hold on you ?


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

Depends on the person.....

Not a simple yes or no answer.

I know myself well enough to know I'd never risk going near it.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

vetran said:


> is chasing the dragon proper addictive ,if say you tried it once would it have a hold on you ?


 No. It prob takes a 2-3 weeks of more or less daily use. but it doesn't happen like that it creeps up on you, you start using it maybe once a week at wkends then maybe be once during as well then twice during as well as the wkend then well the rest is history for most lol


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

like any drug the problems start if you like it but as said above using once or every so often is no problem but if you like it you may find yourself giving yourself excuses and doing whats descibed above


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

I just like the jaw swinging, dry mouth, blocked hooter and s**t talking that comes with this, haven't tried the other 2 yet, but they come highly recommended and seem to be popular


----------



## stevo2 (Aug 4, 2016)

heroin is smack ed . crack is crack ed


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Anyone one who smokes crack everyday also uses heroin as its needed to counteract the anxiety and paranoia felt when the rock wears off. Usually one will IV the heroin for instant relief. and then smoke some also while watching telly and hopefully goofing off.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Waiting for @Vetran to make a thread in one month's time titled "Addicted to smack and crack, help me lads"


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

vetran said:


> is chasing the dragon proper addictive ,if say you tried it once would it have a hold on you ?


 it wouldn't have a physical hold (as in the physical side of the addiction) but mentally you may be starting something that won't end well if at all

my advice to anyone who would be curious enough to try would be.. don't do it!..why try when you know that thats how they all start by trying and liking.. don't try it and it can never get a grip..we all think we are too strong or too smart to get sucked in but in reality most bodybuilders have an addictive personality..it's bad enough wanting to stay on cycle as much as poss


----------



## Dan71 (Nov 26, 2015)

vetran said:


> is chasing the dragon proper addictive ,if say you tried it once would it have a hold on you ?


 Funny i am sure i remember a post you did sevaral months ago that was titled i love heroin


----------

